# Sick chestnut ?



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I need some advice right now. Chestnut my one year old hen who is moulting is experiencing some breathing problems. When I look closely, her face inflated a lot and is very noticeable especially the part between her waddles and the part near the corner of her eye. Compared to my other hen who’s the same breed she doesn’t have that. Chestnut also lifts up her head and opens her mouth sometimes. I saw her eating and drinking and her poop seems normal. I have some vet rx i thought it was some respiratory issue.. I don’t have access to a vet in Canada. It’s also snowing 30 cm thick so they are always in the coop now. They also eat pine shavings.. I’m not sure why. 

She has been like this for a year but now I think it’s been worse since it inflated even more. It’s starting to concern me. If anyone knows what’s going on please give me some advice! 

I honestly thought she got better…


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

She probably ate something that she is allergic to, so I would make sure there no weeds or flowers around her coop/run, and make sure you wash the swollen parts in warm water with dawn dish soap then let her stay in the house for a while and see what happens.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

So if there is any bacteria on the swollen parts then that will be taken care of. And maybe gently massage her throat and her swollen areas that might calm her down and relax the swelling a little bit ok? I’ll see if I can think of something else too.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Could you send me a picture of your chicken too ??


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Spray “BANIXX” on the swollen parts that should help too.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

lovemychixkenz11 said:


> Could you send me a picture of your chicken too ??


Check my other post got a video


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

lovemychixkenz11 said:


> Spray “BANIXX” on the swollen parts that should help too.


Wat is that??


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Oh BANIXX


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Well BANIXX helps calm down swelling and infections if she ate something she is allergic to.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

lovemychixkenz11 said:


> Well BANIXX helps calm down swelling and infections if she ate something she is allergic to.


Ok.. I don’t have that


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Could you buy it? That’s if you want you don’t have to.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

lovemychixkenz11 said:


> Could you buy it? That’s if you want you don’t have to.


Does that even work?


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

Yes it does I’ve tried it before on my hens sometimes it fails but mostly works.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

I would still just use it, it works pretty good.


----------

